# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Swag/tent poles

## ajm

Folks, the little darlings were having a set to last camping trip and one landed on her swag. Support poles snapped at the join and I am having trouble finding something to replace the insert which serves to connect one section of the pole to the next. The diameter of the silver insert looks to be 7mm. Any ideas where to get something to fit or what to get to fit? Was going to buy a spare but they cost over $65.
lk

----------


## Bart1080

....dont know if you could get an an electrical crimp that would be roughly the right diameter?  https://agmelectrical.com.au/electri...link-ccl6.html 
or tent world has some sales that perhaps you could use a segment and have a few spares  https://www.tentworld.com.au/buy-sal...ouble-pole-kit  https://www.tentworld.com.au/buy-sal...ole-repair-kit

----------


## Moondog55

You could try ANSCO in Melbourne for a single pole segment   https://www.ansco.com.au/Tent-Poles-...ies-s/1925.htm

----------


## Redfin

Poles apart.
If they don't have it they will fab one up.  https://polesapart.com.au/

----------


## Whitey66

A short piece of wooden dowel. You could buy a length of 8mm dowel and place it in a drill chuck and spin it while carefully holding sandpaper on it till you get it to the required size.

----------


## Moondog55

Did you get this sorted ajm?
If not I may have something in my stash of broken bushwalking poles

----------


## ajm

Hey moondog, I bought a round aluminium piece from bunnings. It's not a tight fit but should do. Thanks for the offer though. Nice to know you're a camper too.  
S

----------


## ajm

> You could try ANSCO in Melbourne for a single pole segment   https://www.ansco.com.au/Tent-Poles-...ies-s/1925.htm

  Hadn't heard of these guys before. 
Slk

----------


## r3nov8or

Had I seen this earlier I would have suggested an old 7mm drill bit from the bottom of the tool box  :Smilie:

----------


## ajm

> Had I seen this earlier I would have suggested an old 7mm drill bit from the bottom of the tool box

  And that's why you get the big bucks. Great idea. 
Sk

----------

